# "Activist" trying to have surf fishing banned in Ft. Lauderdale



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

_Fishing from the beach in Fort Lauderdale is under attack.

Because of the claims of an animal rights activist, the Fort Lauderdale City Commission is scheduled to discuss a proposed ordinance about beach fishing at its conference meeting Tuesday afternoon.

The ordinance would prohibit fishing from 9 a.m. to 6 p.m. all along the beach in Fort Lauderdale, up to Oakland Park Boulevard.

Currently, beach fishing is allowed from 6 p.m.-9 a.m. up to Northeast 18th Street, from 4 p.m.-9 a.m. between Northeast 18th and 23rd streets and anytime north of Northeast 23rd Street.

The activist, Nanci Alexander, who not only is against fishing but also hunting, zoos, horse-drawn carriages and circuses, happens to live in a condo at 28th Street that has beachfront views._

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/outdoors/fl-outdoors-beach-fishing-1113-20151112-story.html


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I grew up in Ft. Lauderdale. 

The area they are talking about is generally referred to the "The Strip" and is primarily the beach that is well-known for Spring Break. Aside from having great parking, it's often very crowded, which makes fishing a PITA, with all the splashing and people walking into lines, etc.

With that said, my main concern would be them "getting their foot in the door", as an eventual means to ban all surf fishing in the future.

Damn Liberals !!!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Looks like they made the right call: http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/outdoors/fl-outdoors-beach-fishing-1120-20151119-story.html


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

sand flea said:


> Looks like they made the right call: http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/outdoors/fl-outdoors-beach-fishing-1120-20151119-story.html


EXCELLENT news, Sand Flea . . . The "good guys" win one, for a change !!!

Tight Lines !


----------

